
Lyoluminescence – light from dissolving γ-irradiated solids in liquid solvents - dfeojm-zlib
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyoluminescence
======
dfeojm-zlib
_Lyoluminescence intensity can be increased by performing the dissolution of
the solid in a solution containing conventionally chemiluminescent compounds
such as luminol. These are thus called lyoluminescence sensitizers._

Hey @AppliedScience[0], please make vijeos. ;))

0\.
[https://www.youtube.com/AppliedScience](https://www.youtube.com/AppliedScience)

Also, it might be fun to play with Luminol and Bluestar (an improve
chemiluminescent) plus blood vs. cleaners

\- sodium hypochlorite (bleach)

\- sodium percarbonate (OxyClean)

\- hydrogen peroxide

\- hydrochloric acid (Muriatic acid)

\- dilute acetic acid (vinegar)

\- Iron OUT [https://summitbrands.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Iron-
OUT...](https://summitbrands.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Iron-OUT-Powder-
English-GHS-Rev-11-30-2018.pdf)

\- Baking soda + lemon juice

